# Short Bursts of Glory



## Ingélou

I have the attention span of a gnat.

I love religious songs and chants, but I tend to have favourites that I listen to over and over again, rather than listening to a whole cd's worth. It's entirely my own fault.

But if you have any short videos of spiritual or religious beauty that you'd like to share, please do so here.

Here's my first - Te Lucis Ante Terminum, by Thomas Tallis.

A friend who has since died in an accident (aged only 66) introduced me to this in 1973.

Remembering Peter with love, then -






Te lucis ante términum, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ To thee before the close of day, 
rerum Creátor, póscimus, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Creator of the world, we pray,
ut sólita cleméntia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#### That with thy wonted favour, thou
sis præsul ad custódiam. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Wouldst be our guard and keeper now.

Procul recédant sómnia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ From all ill dreams defend our sight,
et nóctium phantásmata; ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ From fears & terrors of the night;
hostémque nostrum cómprime, ~~~~~~~~~~~ Withhold from us our ghostly foe
ne polluántur córpora. ~~~~~~~~~~~#### That spot of sin we may not know.

Præsta, Pater omnípotens, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Almighty Father, grant this done
per Iesum Christum Dóminum, ~~~~~~~~~~~ Through Jesus Christ, thy only son;
qui tecum in perpétuum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Who with the Holy Ghost & thee
regnat cum Sancto Spíritu. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Doth live & reign eternally.

Amen.


----------



## Ingélou

There is no rose of such virtue, by Chanticleer.

Luminous beauty - quiet, consoling awe.


----------



## Taggart

Handel's Zadok The Priest


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

Let us be cheerful.......


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

This is beyond words,it touches me deeply.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Endless beauty......


----------



## Dirge

Johannes BRAHMS: Geistliches Lied, Op. 30 (1856)
:: Pedersen/Det Norske Solistkor [BIS '10]

This sublimely beautiful work conceals a structure of unexpected complexity: a rather ingenious double canon as it turns out. The exceedingly well-matched and -balanced Norwegians sing in as pure and flawless a manner as humanly possible while managing not to sound neutral/generic/faceless-no mean trick.

The YouTube video has been pulled, but the track can be heard in its entirety at classicalm.com:

http://www.classicalm.com/en/disk/7...ks-by-Brahms--Schubert---Det-Norske-Solistkor (track 21)


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Thanks for all the songs posted so far. I've listened to them, and they are beautiful.

Here is my favourite Taizé chant - Beati voi Poveri.


----------



## Ingélou

William Billings - Easter Anthem.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

*The Lords prayer*


----------



## Bourdon

*Salve Festa Dies*

A beautiful gregorian Hymn for Eastern.The melody is simple,try to sing it along with the monks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

"do not be afraid"


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: *Bourdon* - all these 'bursts' are lovely. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bourdon

*This choral in all its simplicity is very dear to me**This boys-choir is lovely in its austerity*






A mighty fortress is our God, a bulwark never failing;
Our helper He, amid the flood of mortal ills prevailing:
For still our ancient foe doth seek to work us woe;
His craft and pow'r are great, and, armed with cruel hate,
On earth is not his equal.
And though this world, with devils filled, should threaten to undo us,
We will not fear, for God hath willed His truth to triumph through us;
The Prince of Darkness grim, we tremble not for him;
His rage we can endure, for lo, his doom is sure,
One little word shall fell him.
That word above all earthly pow'rs, no thanks to them, abideth;
The Spirit and the gifts are ours through Him Who with us sideth;
Let goods and kindred go, this mortal life also;
The body they may kill: God's truth abideth still,
His kingdom is forever.

1. Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, ein gute Wehr und Waffen, Er hilft unsfrei aus ader Not. die unsjetzt hat betroffen. Der alt böse Feind, mit Ernst er es jetzt tneint, gross Macht und viel list sein grausam Rüstung ist, auf Erd is nicht seins-gleichen.

2. Mit unsrer Macht is nichts getan. wir sind gar bald verloren: es streit''t für uns der rechte Mann. den Gott selbst hat erkoren. Eragst du nun, wer der ist? Er heisst Jesus Christ, der Herr Zebaoth, und ist kein andrer Gott; das Eeld muss er behahen.

3. Und wenn die Welt voll Teufel war und wollt uns gar verschlingen, so fürchten wir uns nicht so sehr, er soll uns doch gelingen. Der Eürst dieser Welt, wir sauer er sich stellt. tut er uns doch nichts; das macht, er ist gericht ''t: ein Wörtlein kann ihn f allen.

4. Das Wort sie sollen lassen stahn und kein Dank dazu haben; er ist bei uns wohl auf dem Plan. mit seinem Geist und Gaben. Nehmen sie uns den Leib. Gut. Ehre. Kind und Weib, lassfahren dahin; sie habens kein Gewinn; das Reich muss uns doch bleiben.


----------



## Bourdon

I always loved this beautiful sung psalm,the Eglish that is used is exquisite


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Schütz*

I love this,needless to say........


----------



## Bourdon

*Alonso Lobo*

Heavenly choir........


----------



## Bourdon

*The Battle of Jericho*

with a swing.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

I love the _Magnificat_ setting which closes Liszt's _Dante_ symphony:


----------



## tdc

First piece that came to mind from the thread title:


----------



## Ingélou

Young Tradition - What Wondrous Love is This.


----------



## Metairie Road

Dr. Christopher Tye - Laudate nomen Domini

A very bouncy version by this young choir. Perfect.





My favorite part of 'Messiah'. Glorious.
Handel - Messiah - And The Glory Of The Lord





Heinrich Schütz - Christmas Oratorio





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## sonance

Franck: Dextera Domini


----------



## sonance

Mendelssohn: Mitten wir im Leben sind





German text and English translation see:
http://www0.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Mitten_wir_im_Leben_sind

Berlioz: Dies irae, from: Requiem





If you're up to more Berlioz, here is the full work (you can always take a break ...):


----------



## infracave

Palestrina - Sicut lilium inter spinas
Beautiful setting by Palestrina of the lily among thorns text.





Josquin - Nymphes des bois
Not really a religious work per se but Josquin's heartfelt lament upon the death of his fellow composer Ockeghem.





Dufay - Nuper rosarum flores





Poulenc - Gloria: Domine Deus
Poulenc's restrained and personal setting of the Gloria. No ambition for complexity, just a beautiful melodic line.


----------



## millionrainbows

At first, I thought it said "Short Bursts of Gravy."


----------



## Ingélou

millionrainbows said:


> At first, I thought it said "Short Bursts of Gravy."


Gravy *can* sometimes be glorious...


----------

